# Pregnant Guppie



## Justinslilbug (Jul 16, 2007)

:help: hey i think i have a pregnant guppie, but im not sure, i cant take a picture of her so dont ask, i tried and it dont work. i isolated her in a separate smaller tank with a plant in it. but i dont think she is eatting....i watched her, and i saw her go to the top where the food was but i dont think she ate any. she is also spending alot of time onthe bottom. she blew up like a balloon! lol, that was b4 i separated her. i think i can see the little black eyedots. but again im not sure,can someone tell me exactaly what i should be looking for?:fish:


----------



## TayTay (Jul 17, 2007)

If you see an black or dark blue spot near her anal area, then she is pregnant. You can either decide to keep all of the fry, or put her in the main tank and let the other fish eat the fry. Also, livebearers can store sperm for up to a few months, so don't be surprised if there are no males in the tank and she is still giving birth. And I don't suggest putting her in a breeding net, as this will stress her out and cause problems with her pregnancy. But you seem to be taking the necessary actions, so good luck!:fun:


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

also adding on to the previous post by the sounds of the description she could give birth any day. if you let her free in the main tank then some may survive as livebearer fry are smart enough to get out the way i found one a month after a birth (fish no longer in tank)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

not all gravid guppys are preggys some gupps never lose the gravid spot


----------



## Justinslilbug (Jul 16, 2007)

can you also tell me why she isnt eatting? ive watched her this time really closeand i found out she is not. she goes to the top and like opens her mouth but she doesnt actually eat anything. 


oh yeah, and in my big tank all my guppies have died now. i put stuff in the water that is soposed to balance EVERYTHING other than the ph and i have that blanced to 6.8 always, but all my guppies are dead! all i have left now are two danni o's and a loach, my pregnant guppie is the only guppie i have left.  any advise, im gonna do a 30% water change today...


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck, I can't really help, I'd just keep the guppy separate. Also take your water to get a free test.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Do you have a test kit? If so test for ammonia and nitrItes. Post the numbers and we'll be better able to help you.


----------



## fishwish (Nov 15, 2009)

I heard that when guppies are just about to give birth(one to 3 days before) 
they dont eat and they may put food in thier mouth onlyy to spit out. Im not sure where i heard tis from but hope it helps.


----------

